
Snowpack takes a different approach from Webpack [video] - mavsman
https://youtu.be/nbwt3A9RzNw
======
coding123
Requiring the imports to use the web_modules folder specifically locks all of
your files into a proprietary import format. I would no longer have a portable
JS library that represents my front end code to be imported elsewhere (maybe?)
The video doesn't make it clear how library code would be created with
snowpack. I would want my application code and library code to use imports
identically. The other problem with that import style is that right now with
Typescript I already get context help with my imports... does this break that.
I noticed in the video the user is required to look at the bottom of the
import file to find what is available. That seems crazy to me.

The video says React would be a problem but the snowpack website references
React.

Without the ability to import CSS or other media we would essentially be
breaking many packaged libraries, such as material ui for React.

My current webpack time does suck, I think I wait about 1 - 2 seconds for a
change to reflect in the browser. But that's still acceptable given I can code
in ways that have effectively become standards. I imagine the above could be
fixed with some "magic" hacks, etc... but I still worry about some of the
deadbolts this product is placing in the sand to differentiate itself. But
I'll keep an eye on it.

